

Coca-Cola caves in face of Democratic boycott threat - stfu
http://washingtonexaminer.com/politics/washington-secrets/2012/04/coke-caves-face-democratic-boycott-threat/444346

======
paulhauggis
Wow, so voter fraud will continue. Not surprising.

